
Russia slams Google over its plans to de-rank news from the country - Nitishshah700
https://thenextweb.com/us/2017/11/24/russia-slams-google-over-its-plans-to-de-rank-news-from-the-country/
======
vectorEQ
since when does an advertisement company decide what is legitimate news?

